# Purfleet, Essex: Chapel, Village School and Cottage 1800's



## Jeneric Jane

Hi, Im new to this forum and thought I would post up some pictures I took of a few abandoned buildings that are local to me. 

I have also just got a new camera and am slowly adjusting to it. 

I had been to this place last summer and the whole area was covered in beautiful established trees. I went there early this year to test out my new camera only to find the whole place looking like a bomb site and only with the three buildings left.  






(From left to right School house, chapel and cottage)





Chapel






























School House 















School Master's Cottage (My Hubby pointed out to me that the chimney is bent)

I didn't go into the buildings as much as I would have liked to as it seemed a little unsafe. lol.

I get a funny feeling these won't be here for much longer so if anyone is interested in seeing these buildings for themselves.


----------



## Foxylady

Those buildings are really lovely...especially the chapel and schoolhouse. The whole site is great and looks as if the buildings were all built to the same style and specs. 
Thanks for posting your pics, J Jane, and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Jeneric Jane

Foxylady said:


> Those buildings are really lovely...especially the chapel and schoolhouse. The whole site is great and looks as if the buildings were all built to the same style and specs.
> Thanks for posting your pics, J Jane, and welcome to the forum.



Thanks! I get the feeling that they will be demolished very soon though for new housing . Ah well, Purfleet and the surrounding area is full of abandoned buildings, which I hope to post pictures up of soon, so I can't complain.


----------



## LittleMadam

Hi Jane!!

That place is so beautiful! I can't believe it's there and I never knew about it gutted. ME and my other half might have to take a trip down there. Was there any sign of demo work in progress? Those pics are fantastic and the place is so picturesque

Tam x


----------



## Jeneric Jane

Tamasine said:


> Hi Jane!!
> 
> That place is so beautiful! I can't believe it's there and I never knew about it gutted. ME and my other half might have to take a trip down there. Was there any sign of demo work in progress? Those pics are fantastic and the place is so picturesque
> 
> Tam x



There was no bulldozers or anything like that. I say that they might be torn down as the site used to be full of established trees. 

It used to look like this...






I love trees and its a real contrast to what it looks like now. So I reckon there could be something happening soon.

Do you know where in Purfleet it is? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post up the directions to this place or not.I can't PM you a map either as I'm a new member.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

Nice photographs J Jane, you have captured the atmosphere of the place nicely. A search of the Local Council's planning applications/grants should tell you about any future building works. The relevant information will be easily found via the council's web site.

A little bit of useless information in connection with your husband's observation on the bent chimney. In old properties that were built with Lime Mortar and used predominately coal for heating etc, the chimneys will always lean/bend into the prevailing wind. Why this happens is easily explained - The prevailing wind cools one side of the chimney more than the other, this results in more acidic gases condensing on the cooler side of the flue interior. The resulting larger amount of acid condensate degrades the lime mortar more quickly, thus allowing the weight of the bricks/stonework above to slowly crush the now powdery mortar. Because the mortar is still firm and rigid on the warmer side, the chimney structure will eventually bend or lean.

Chimneys are well known for becoming unsafe, but you can get some nasty surprises when you actually get up close. My neighbor and myself rebuilt our 250 year old examples last summer - there was no mortar left on the sides facing the prevailing wind, the stacks were only standing because they were built using 3ft x 1ft x 1ft stone blocks and did not extend far above the roof ridge.

As I said a bit of nonsense, but perhaps worth remembering if you live in or own an old property with tall stacks!


----------



## Lightbuoy

A nice set of pics. Haven't seen this place before.

Lovely arches on that Chapel 

Ta for sharing,

Lb :jimlad:


----------



## and7barton

Is this site at Chafford Hundred ?
If so, have you explored the tunnel that goes into the cliff face ?
It's just a few yards north of the steps that run up to the top of the cliff.


----------



## Jeneric Jane

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice photographs J Jane, you have captured the atmosphere of the place nicely. A search of the Local Council's planning applications/grants should tell you about any future building works. The relevant information will be easily found via the council's web site.



"Restoration works and erection of double garage.
Restoration works and single storey extension and double garage.
Restoration works, two storey side extension and double garage."

They're going to be turned into houses  Planning permission was granted in late 2007, so they are dragging their heels over it.



Dirus_Strictus said:


> A little bit of useless information in connection with your husband's observation on the bent chimney. In old properties that were built with Lime Mortar and used predominately coal for heating etc, the chimneys will always lean/bend into the prevailing wind. Why this happens is easily explained - The prevailing wind cools one side of the chimney more than the other, this results in more acidic gases condensing on the cooler side of the flue interior. The resulting larger amount of acid condensate degrades the lime mortar more quickly, thus allowing the weight of the bricks/stonework above to slowly crush the now powdery mortar. Because the mortar is still firm and rigid on the warmer side, the chimney structure will eventually bend or lean.
> 
> Chimneys are well known for becoming unsafe, but you can get some nasty surprises when you actually get up close. My neighbor and myself rebuilt our 250 year old examples last summer - there was no mortar left on the sides facing the prevailing wind, the stacks were only standing because they were built using 3ft x 1ft x 1ft stone blocks and did not extend far above the roof ridge.
> 
> As I said a bit of nonsense, but perhaps worth remembering if you live in or own an old property with tall stacks!



My hubby found that very interesting


----------



## Neosea

Nice find generic jane


----------



## sam1990

Hi,

Lovely site those buildings are on...makes my blood boil hearing places have been pulled down.

Lets hope its there for a bit longer!


----------



## Jeneric Jane

and7barton said:


> Is this site at Chafford Hundred ?
> If so, have you explored the tunnel that goes into the cliff face ?
> It's just a few yards north of the steps that run up to the top of the cliff.



Its not I'm afraid, this site is near Rainham Marshes. There's chalk cliffs everywhere in thurrock though. I'm curious as to where this tunnel is.


----------



## BigLoada

Thats a lovely site. The schoolhouse in particular is charming.


----------



## shadydarkside

hi ....im only in ockendon and have been lookin for this place dont spose you could tell me where it is  i gpot a good ider because the new ish estate is called the same


----------



## WhiteRabbit

What a shame this has gone..! It would have been perfect for what I'm looking for, especially before they felled the trees (and fairly local too). Dammit! Wonderful photographs though


----------



## Black Shuck

Thats good work Jane, nice one!


----------



## Xero_Pictures

Hi mate i am like your pictures and i was wondering if i could have the address for this


----------



## krela

Xero_Pictures said:


> Hi mate i am like your pictures and i was wondering if i could have the address for this



Nope, we don't give out that kinda information on here, particularly to newbies who offer nothing interesting up themselves.


----------



## Labb

Very nice shots. Do you know if the places still lokks like this in 2010 or has everything been flattened.


----------



## Gab

Jeneric Jane said:


> There was no bulldozers or anything like that. I say that they might be torn down as the site used to be full of established trees.
> 
> It used to look like this...
> 
> View attachment 34108
> 
> 
> I love trees and its a real contrast to what it looks like now. So I reckon there could be something happening soon.
> 
> Do you know where in Purfleet it is? I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post up the directions to this place or not.I can't PM you a map either as I'm a new member.


----------



## Hayman

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nice photographs J Jane, you have captured the atmosphere of the place nicely. A search of the Local Council's planning applications/grants should tell you about any future building works. The relevant information will be easily found via the council's web site.
> 
> A little bit of useless information in connection with your husband's observation on the bent chimney. In old properties that were built with Lime Mortar and used predominately coal for heating etc, the chimneys will always lean/bend into the prevailing wind. Why this happens is easily explained - The prevailing wind cools one side of the chimney more than the other, this results in more acidic gases condensing on the cooler side of the flue interior. The resulting larger amount of acid condensate degrades the lime mortar more quickly, thus allowing the weight of the bricks/stonework above to slowly crush the now powdery mortar. Because the mortar is still firm and rigid on the warmer side, the chimney structure will eventually bend or lean.
> 
> Chimneys are well known for becoming unsafe, but you can get some nasty surprises when you actually get up close. My neighbor and myself rebuilt our 250 year old examples last summer - there was no mortar left on the sides facing the prevailing wind, the stacks were only standing because they were built using 3ft x 1ft x 1ft stone blocks and did not extend far above the roof ridge.
> 
> As I said a bit of nonsense, but perhaps worth remembering if you live in or own an old property with tall stacks!


"In old properties that were built with Lime Mortar and used predominately coal for heating etc, the chimneys will always lean/bend into the prevailing wind. Why this happens is easily explained - The prevailing wind cools one side of the chimney more than the other, this results in more acidic gases condensing on the cooler side of the flue interior. The resulting larger amount of acid condensate degrades the lime mortar more quickly, thus allowing the weight of the bricks/stonework above to slowly crush the now powdery mortar. Because the mortar is still firm and rigid on the warmer side, the chimney structure will eventually bend or lean." Thank you for that info! Something I never knew.


----------



## Gab

its a very cool spot to explore. there is only one building left and that's the chapel. I know im writing this in 2021.and this was posted in Feb 2009 but oh well.


----------



## Gab

I went to this place about 1 month ago and its only the chapel thats there. its quite sad the other had to get knocked.


----------



## BikinGlynn

Gab said:


> I went to this place about 1 month ago and its only the chapel thats there. its quite sad the other had to get knocked.



Blimey Im surprised anything is left given how old the report is


----------



## Jeneric Jane

Gab said:


> I went to this place about 1 month ago and its only the chapel thats there. its quite sad the other had to get knocked.



I'm not at all surprised. The school house was pretty bad inside, think the roof had come away in places and the floor was pretty much missing. Was surprised about the schoolmasters cottage going though as that (apart from the chimney) was in good condition.


----------

